# Rabbits near SLC



## moabxjeeper (Dec 18, 2012)

Hey folks,

I can't seem to do anything duck hunting anymore and have been itching to get out after bunnies. I used to have a few spots where the rabbits were pretty thick but the population tanked a few years ago and hasn't seemed to recover yet.

So is there anywhere within about an hour of SLC I could go where I can get into them? How are they doing this year? Is it even worth getting out?

Any insight is much appreciated.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

bunnies have gone the way of the pheasant. I'd imagine you'd have quite a long drive to some decent areas that still hold bunnies.


----------



## bsnowtaylor (Dec 19, 2012)

Rabbits in Utah, and most places I imagine, tend to cycle through periods of low and high populations. As predator populations increase, rabbit populations decrease. But predators will quickly overpopulate an area to where their numbers begin to cycle back the other way. As predator numbers drop rabbit populations increase rapidly. Remember rabbits can give birth to a litter or 1-14 babies every 28-30 days! That means they can repopulate an area very quickly. I hunted out near Dell the week before Thanksgiving and saw tons of rabbits. Down in the low areas its mostly jackrabbit, but as you get up higher on the hills you will see more cottontail.


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

You used to find them on the west side of Utah Lake but now it's all houses...:-(

Our area is about 3 hours from SLC and even it has seen increased hunting pressure and diminishing bunny numbers in the last several years.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

I think I've been waiting 15 years for that 10 year bunny cycle thing :-|


----------



## brendo (Sep 10, 2013)

If your wiling to travel a little farther you can find good spots! Anything within a hour of salt lake might not be soo good since it gets hit a little harder. Also don't think that rabbits only live in the west Desert like everyone else. If your willing to travel a little farther I could point you in the right direction.


----------



## brendo (Sep 10, 2013)

Actually you can get there in a hour you just have to drive 130 mph


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

utahgolf said:


> I think I've been waiting 15 years for that 10 year bunny cycle thing :-|


30 here. Back in the mid 80s there was a rabbit boom in the west desert, it was insane and tons of fun. It never came back, I dont believe in the whole cycle thing... I watch too many areas waiting for "the cycle" to repeat but nada.

You want rabbits you need to head east, not west of the 'Front.

-DallanC


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

The forum used to get together and do a winter shoot and bunny hunt. We musta killed them all. Yea, that 7 year cycle thing just doesn't work anymore.

I brought the chilli and hot dogs.


----------



## brendo (Sep 10, 2013)

Al Hansen said:


> The forum used to get together and do a winter shoot and bunny hunt. We musta killed them all. Yea, that 7 year cycle thing just doesn't work anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That sounds like fun! Maybe we should plan one with the garbage cleanup!


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

It seems like the rabbit hunting is better during certain times of the year. I see much more of them during the spring and summer than this time of year.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

You want cottontail rabbit? Its not an hour from SLC but its great hunting. Flaming Gorge !!! Don't forget the Wyoming licence if you hunt that side of the Res. Take a pole with ya, and make it a fun trip.


----------



## brendo (Sep 10, 2013)

I gave him some pretty specific info. drew a map and everything haven't heard anything since. I'm giving him the benefit of the doubt at least till I'm back from vacation! On a side note I went to the spot I told him about Sunday and did pretty good!


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

We have been seeing quite a few more here in the North west part of Utah. I seen a bunch out past Snowville a few weeks ago.


----------



## hawkeye (Feb 18, 2008)

My buddy and I went to chase some jacks last weekend. We drove about one hour from home and shot 30+ jack rabbits in just over half a day. That was the best rabbit hunting that I have experienced in a long time. I have heard similar reports from others who went out over the holidays. Get and and try some new areas and you might be surprised what you find.

Hawkeye


----------



## Pumpgunner (Jan 12, 2010)

hawkeye said:


> My buddy and I went to chase some jacks last weekend. We drove about one hour from home and shot 30+ jack rabbits in just over half a day. That was the best rabbit hunting that I have experienced in a long time. I have heard similar reports from others who went out over the holidays. Get and and try some new areas and you might be surprised what you find.
> 
> Hawkeye


 Ever think that shooting 30 rabbits in half a day might have something to do with them being thin on the ground in certain spots?


----------



## hawkeye (Feb 18, 2008)

They certainly were not thin in the area we were hunting. To quote my grandpa, "they were thick as fleas on a farm dog." Actually, I think they could use some thinning out, and we obliged on that front.

Hawkeye


----------



## Pumpgunner (Jan 12, 2010)

I hear you-I was in a bit of a contentious mood when I wrote that.....I've hunted a few spots over the years that were like that-you would walk through the sage and there were so many rabbits that they looked like popcorn popping through the sage in front of you. Spots like that will usually crash in a few years due to lack of food so shooting a few limits out of that particular area isn't a bad thing at all.


----------



## hawkeye (Feb 18, 2008)

We went out again this past weekend and had another great hunt. It appears that the rabbits are currently in an upward cycle.

Hawkeye


----------

